# AK-47 or SKS



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting an AK-47, or SKS, and have heard there are some types to stay away from. WASR 10 is one I've heard is no good, but really don't know. I just want a utility gun that I can buy a lot of cheap ammo for. Also, how can you tell if it's a WASR 10 or WASR 10/63 (which apparently is ok?), or anything else for that matter; Romanian, Chinese, Russian, etc. Planning on going to the gun show this weekend and looking around, but would like to be somewhat knowledgeable. But mostly I don't want to end up with a gun that breaks every few shots. AK seems better given it's "indestructablility," but the SKS is a lot cheaper. Standing by for thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

IMO, I would go with the AK. I have never owned an SKS, so I cant say anything about them. But I know I love my AK and wouldnt ever get rid of her. O*D*W


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A WASR will be just fine, just ensure the gas block and front sight blocks are straight. Pick up the rifle and look down the barrel from back to front to make sure the blocks are aligned straight up.

In reality most AKs all function the same. Yes, some are better built in terms of fit and finish but function roughly the same. If budget is no concern get an Arsenal SGL series rifle as they really are worth it. Other wise the cheapest one you find will be just fine. 

Personally Id get an AK-74 because ammo is cheaper. Buy it cheap and stack it deep.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I got a few AK's that have never failed and have owned one SKS that would not cycle so it's gone. You can guess my answer. Personally, and I may be bashed for this, I like my Saiga 7.62 better then the AK's. Thats just me.*


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> IMO, I would go with the AK. I have never owned an SKS, so I cant say anything about them. But I know I love my AK and wouldnt ever get rid of her. O*D*W


100's of 1000's of terrorist/radicals carry them for a reason.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...098/M10-762+Semi-Auto+AK+Style+Rifle+7.62x39
This is the ak that I own. I also own a nice Sks....which is a blast to shoot, but I still like the ak better.
The m10 is a bit more expensive than a regular wasr but has 2 MOA accuracy,and a very nice set of rails and gas block sight. Mine is awesome. They are out of stock at buds, but I have seen them at other sellers.
You could get one cheaper or more expensive...but probably not get a better deal or be more happy with another one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

Having owned both, I prefer the AK slightly over the SKS, especially since the prices now seem to be pretty close to each other. 

I don't really care for the Yugo models since I ended up with 2 that either didn't cycle correctly or grouped terribly(funny thing was the one that didn't cycle shot great groups).

I would recommend a full stocked AK, you can change it around to use it how you want it with a few parts.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

So it looks like AK is the preferred weapon; so how much should I expect to pay for a basic AK with no frills?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

depends on how fanatical and obsessed the seller is, some people ask in the thousands for one and some ppl will sell em for a few hundred bucks


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Looks like I can get a new WASR 10/63 for $500, and $250 for 1000 rds. Now, where to find a used one...


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't pay more than 350 for a wasr.... Gun sellers are pretty much always looking to rip you off so be wary. Everything is negotiable. Bargain him down alot... Be ready to walk away.

I owned one and a romanian ak74 and sold them both. I kept the AR15, I just really couldn't stand the sights on the AKs. They are fun guns though!


----------

